# WTB: Keith's (creativewriting) baseball pen with an engraved MonsterEnergy Logo???



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jun 27, 2010)

I want to get a few of these for my son's little league coaches. They've completed the league season undefeated and they've been great with my son and the other boys. A little reward is in order!

I love the clay baseball pens from CreativeWriting, but I'd like to add the team logo onto it as prominently as possible. The logo is the "M claw" like Monster Energy drink uses (pic below)

I don't know if it possible to make the logo out of clay as well (pm sent to Keith), or if engraving or even a decal would be best, so I'd like any input or suggestions also. I'd prefer the logo to be the same green color.

Thanks in advance your help!

:biggrin:

.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 29, 2010)

That's a brutal request.  I would recommend you burn in the logo.  Then paint the middle color into the holes as a base coat, then the yellow on the left and the darker green on the right with a tiny brush.  When the paint dries, fill with a clear inlace.  That will make the colors come to the surface.  The big issue I see is if the blank itself has texture to it.  I know the football ones do, not sure about the baseball ones..and even if the baseball ones are smooth, if they have a leather faux rope tie seam on them, then you can't spin them, which will make sanding the clear inlace more challenging..not impossible, but much more labour intensive.


----------



## creativewriting (Jul 8, 2010)

Pending an unforeseen disaster these will be overnighted in the morning!


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 9, 2010)

Very well done Keith!


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jul 9, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!

More and more, I come to the conclusion that if there is something that can be imagined to have done with a pen, then the members here can get it done. 

Keith, magnificent work and I appreciate it immensely! I can't wait to get these.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 9, 2010)

That is uber cool! Great work.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nicely done, Keith.


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 9, 2010)

WOW! Now those look excellent!!


----------



## creativewriting (Jul 9, 2010)

In the mail.

The logos were sealed with thin CA, sanded, distressed, and finished.


----------



## macsplinter (Jul 9, 2010)

Great work as allways Keith


----------



## thewishman (Jul 9, 2010)

Absolutely sweet! Beautiful job!


----------



## 1dweeb (Jul 9, 2010)

Very well done Keith!


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jul 11, 2010)

Keith, I sent you a PM, but I wanted to acknowledge your hard work and amazing results where everyone else could see them, also.

These look AMAZING! Even better than the photos!

Keith, you did incredible work, and in quick order, too! I received them in time for the team party, but I got a call that morning - while I was actually putting the pens together- that the party was postponed because the trophy maker made a mistake on the boys' awards.  So... it looks like we have another week to wait for the reactions from the coaches and team.

I did show my son the pens with Keith's logo (it's his team logo) and he was thrilled. His words, "awesome!!!".

Now that I have a bit more time, I am considering the 'kit' to use on some of these. I am fond of the elegant sierra's, but what other kits would these fit?

Again, thanks Keith for your wonderful work. I am always impressed with your talents!

A new idea... is it possible to do a logo on one of your football blanks? Maybe the Vikings logo??? Since the football blank is more textured, that may be tough, right? Let me know!

THANKS!!!!

.


----------

